# Neve na China não é alteração climática



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 14:54)

*Neve na China não é alteração climática*

Cientistas afirmam que as violentas tempestades de neve que assolaram a China não são resultado de alterações climáticas, mas sim fenómenos extremos, que neste caso foram causados por temperaturas de Inverno abaixo da média associadas ao fenómeno La Niña.

O fenómeno La Niña trouxe ar mais húmido sobre o Sudoeste da China, o qual combinado com as baixas temparturas que se faziam sentir, resultou em fortíssimas quedas de neve, de acordo com a opinião de diversos cientistas chineses. 

Comunicado do IM

http://tvnz.co.nz/view/page/536641/1567071

Claro claro que não é alteração climática devem ser as nuvens que se estão a sentir mal 

Toca alimentar certas teorias antes que morram... e assim não se podem impor impostos sobre o povo.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2008 às 21:24)

Pois, convém não associar muito estes fenómenos ao aquecimento global. Com as vagas de calor, já não é costume ler títulos assim, não há lugar a "fenómenos extremos" é tudo Aquecimento Global


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 11:42)

O comentário do climatologista Rui G. Moura da actual situação vivida na China  

*Situação aflitiva na China *

Novas quedas de neve mantêm uma parte da China paralisada.

Os serviços de socorro chineses esforçam-se, neste sábado, dia 2 de Fevereiro, para restabelecer o fornecimento de energia eléctrica nas regiões do sul do país. Estas regiões estão privadas de corrente desde há uma semana.

Tudo devido às quedas de neve excepcionais que poderão durar mais uma semana, segundo os serviços meteorológicos chineses.

Trezentos mil militares e mais de um milhão de reservistas foram mobilizados para restabelecer as redes eléctricas, ferroviárias e viárias, segundo a agência Nova China.

Na província de Hunan, a cidade de Chenzhgou – quatro milhões de habitantes – está privada de água e electricidade desde há mais de uma semana. Os habitantes aprovisionam-se nas tomadas de água dos bombeiros.

Nesta cidade, que tem sido flagelada com frequentes quedas de neve, receia-se uma escassez de combustíveis para automóveis.

As notícias relatadas atrás provêm do Le Monde que fornece juntamente algumas fotografias impressionantes.

A situação na China torna-se difícil de esconder da opinião pública portuguesa como conviria para manter aceso o fogo sagrado da ideologia das alterações climáticas.

Até o Público, porta-voz dos segmentos mais retrógrados do movimento ambientalista nacional, também noticia a situação chinesa.

O próprio Instituto de Meteorologia noticia “Neve na China não é alteração climática”. O IM fornece um link neozelandês e acrescenta:

«Cientistas afirmam que as violentas tempestades de neve que assolaram a China não são resultado de alterações climáticas, mas sim fenómenos extremos, que neste caso foram causados por temperaturas de Inverno abaixo da média associadas ao fenómeno La Niña.»

Continua a nota do IM «O fenómeno La Niña trouxe ar mais húmido sobre o Sudoeste da China, o qual combinado com as baixas temperaturas que se faziam sentir, resultou em fortíssimas quedas de neve, de acordo com a opinião de diversos cientistas chineses.»

*Por aqui se vê, através desta explicação tão estrambólica, quanto os clássicos são incapazes de compreender os fenómenos meteorológicos.

Poderia perguntar-se qual teria sido a génese da La Niña invocada pelos cientistas chineses e repetida pelo IM sem qualquer comentário.

Tantas mentiras andam a dizer acerca da situação do Árctico que não enxergam que é lá que está a origem destas tempestades de neve. O leitor Luis de Sousa bem poderia dar uma lição aos cientistas chineses e não só.

Os mais simplistas afirmam que o facto de haver frio e tempestades de neve não implica a não existência do famigerado “aquecimento global”. Mas não se preocupam a explicar correctamente a origem das tempestades de neve.*

Os clássicos não têm resposta para estas e para outras questões. Como por exemplo não são capazes de explicar a génese do El Niño e da La Niña. Se forem às fontes encontram sempre a dinâmica do Árctico e, também, do Antárctico.

In: Mitos climáticos

Nem vou opinar sobre a minha opnião porque vocês já sabem qual é


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 15:07)

Lá está, não estamos a ter em conta diversos factores:

1º - De Novembro a Março não é normal chover nas regiões afectadas pelos grandes nevões. Lembrem-se que as monções dão-se sempre no verão. A linha de chuva deveria estar neste momento sobre a Austrália e não sobre a China. Se confirmarem com os dados climatológicos, verão que na maior parte do centro sul da China, nos meses de Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março não têm pluviosidade > 20mm. Este ano algumas localidades já atingiram mais de 800% em relação ao valor normal.

2º - A anomalia das temperaturas registadas no sudoeste Asiático não é maior do que as verificadas na Europa, ou seja, o Hemisfério norte está mais ou menos em equilíbrio ao nível das temperaturas, o que me parece bastante razoável.

Por isso, e na minha opinião, não se trata de uma mudança climática ao nível de temperaturas, mas sim ao nível de precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 15:34)

AnDré disse:


> Lá está, não estamos a ter em conta diversos factores:
> 
> 1º - De Novembro a Março não é normal chover nas regiões afectadas pelos grandes nevões. Lembrem-se que as monções dão-se sempre no verão. A linha de chuva deveria estar neste momento sobre a Austrália e não sobre a China. Se confirmarem com os dados climatológicos, verão que na maior parte do centro sul da China, nos meses de Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março não têm pluviosidade > 20mm. Este ano algumas localidades já atingiram mais de 800% em relação ao valor normal.
> 
> ...



Claro André mas antes das mudanças a nivel temperatura os primieros sinais começam por ser grandes quantidades de percepitação  e claro para que isto se considere uma mudança climática não pode acontecer apenas este ano tem de ser pelo menos mais 8/10 anos


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 18:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro André mas antes das mudanças a nivel temperatura os primieros sinais começam por ser grandes quantidades de percepitação  e claro para que isto se considere uma mudança climática não pode acontecer apenas este ano tem de ser pelo menos mais 8/10 anos



Mas uma vez que as mudanças ao nivel da precipitação não estão a ser homogeneas, não se pode a partir daí determinar um aumento ou diminuição da temperatura.

Daí, e também pelo que referiste, a expressão: "Neve na China não é alteração climática" está meteorologicamente correcta.


----------

